# More flea market goodies



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Momma an I wen't ta the flea market taday. Found these tools:



Several files, chiesels, couple ball pien hammers, one peenin punch (them be kinda hard ta come by in these here parts) an a brand new aluminum carpenters ruller an a couple more bits fer my brace/bit collection.

Total investment.......................8 bucks!


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Coot, like my Grandma used to say, "boy it looks like you done a right smart".

Good finds all.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

Great finds. You can never go wrong buying good tools and good books. Or good firearms and good fishing gear or other outdoor gear.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Yup, steel much better in them old tools then somea the new ones. Specially them files. I've got new files what just be junk. I buy all the old files I can get my hands on.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

I love to find good hand tools at garage sales and flea markets. I have a bit like the large one to the right. 

I have had men use my tools when helping me with a project and then some are missing when they leave. I don't think it is intentionally done, but it used to happen often that when it was done, I would be missing a wrench, or a screwdriver, or something. 

Now I fix that by spray painting all my tools pink. Would you want pink tools if you were a guy? 

It helps when I am working on projects with a guy, like my b.f. There is never any doubt about which tools are mine and which tools are someone else's. 

I looked for a while before I found my pink spray paint and for a while they were green. I like any distinction which separates my tools from someone else's and even I forget after a while. I did try to engrave my initials for a while, but it is not as distinctive as the paint. 

I could have chosen another color, but pink to a guy seems to be the big no-no color.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

All my "old tools" be locked in a seperate chest. Nobody but me touch's them! I've been collectin em fer quite a spell, even gettin good deals, there still be a perty fair chunk a change in there. Sides, most folks ain't interested in that much work!

They had several decent hand planes there taday, not great but decent. Couldn't get tagether with nobody on price, everbody wanted top dollar fer middle a the road planes. They was either rusty er had knicked (not little ones niether!) blades an weren't worth that sorta money. But, there be lotsa planes out there an I already have several.

See, I don't just collect these tools, I use em from time ta time. Good ta have case the power goes caputt fer a extended perioda time.


----------



## HamiltonFelix (Oct 11, 2011)

I think the second hand stores and most flea market operators are wising up, but if you hit a garage or barn sale and see a Sager Chemical Axe..... I could tell stories, but Dad's the axeman, in his 80's now, 3rd generation logger and a high rigger. He still has a Sager Chemical falling axe. I dream of finding "just another old axe head" at a garage sale. It's been years since I spotted a Sager for cheap at a New & Used store.


----------



## Preparednessuk (Apr 17, 2013)

A friend of mine picked this up at a flea market for me


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Very nice! I used ta have one similar years ago, dang they was handy. Alas, it wen't missin an I've just never found nother one locally.


----------

